# World's First Ejoint



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/worlds-first-e-joint-takes-electronic-3746814#

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (25/6/14)

They've been around for a while - Just about every manufacturer we have bought from has a 'dry herb' model

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

I own one of these Wax T Bulbs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

